# Trout fishing



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did some trout fishing yesterday and today in a local pond and ended up with my limit both days. First time targeting rainbow trout. All were caught on a Carolina rig with garlic dough bait.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe I'll hit below daniels this weekend. I've never managed to get anything there. But why not try.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Done very well at Daniels with flies (nymphs) and spoons (1/4 oz or smaller) below the dam....


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just below the dam? Or further down? What size nymph?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

the area right below the dam or 50 yds downstream. Size 16 copper johns, Hare's ears, or pheasant tails work great. Put them 2 to 3' below an indicator and let them swim...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

dont forget Pax specials too - weighed and unweighed...


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Windrift00 said:


> Just below the dam? Or further down? What size nymph?


Need waders to be productive there. 
Nice Brownies holding at the wall 50 yds down from the dam. Deep pool right there.
Will take crawlers, power bait, small spinners. Don't know about flies. I don't fly fish.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job. Good looking fish.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sandcrab said:


> dont forget Pax specials too - weighed and unweighed...


Often your terminology loses me and I have to google I couldn't find Pax Special however. May I ask what those are? 

50yard down? How deep? I have Knee wader boots, I'm guessing you mean full waders? I'll just go mess around.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Windrift00 said:


> Often your terminology loses me and I have to google I couldn't find Pax Special however. May I ask what those are?
> 
> 50yard down? How deep? I have Knee wader boots, I'm guessing you mean full waders? I'll just go mess around.


Yeah me too. Chest waders are the way to go.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's one of my favorite smallmouth spots to wet wade in the summer. Live helgramites are golden there. BTW also works for summer trout.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catman said:


> That's one of my favorite smallmouth spots to wet wade in the summer. Live helgramites are golden there. BTW also works for summer trout.


The helgramite is the aquatic larvae of the Dobson Fly


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Windrift00 said:


> Often your terminology loses me and I have to google I couldn't find Pax Special however. May I ask what those are?
> 
> 50yard down? How deep? I have Knee wader boots, I'm guessing you mean full waders? I'll just go mess around.


Pax Special = Patuxent Special, it's a local tied fly very similar to a woolly bugger. I fish this area with hip boots mostly but if you try to cross the stream, you may need chest waders especially when the water is high.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Daniels is good, so is where the river meets Johnny Cake Road.
You can walk the tracks, either way, and find nice places to fish.
Crayfish imitations, or those Helgies are the natural baits there.

2 people can do a car shuttle between Daniels, and Johnny Cake.
Couple mile river walk that can be very productive.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Joey said:


> Pax Special = Patuxent Special, it's a local tied fly very similar to a woolly bugger.


Available only at Bass Pro Shops fly shop... 

Catman,

I've wet waded there in the Summer and it is a lot of fun. Not too many trout once the water gets warm though. In the Fall, a neon inchworm fly kills when they are on the trees! 

Sandcrab

Sandcrab


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> That's one of my favorite smallmouth spots to wet wade in the summer. Live helgramites are golden there. BTW also works for summer trout.


That's one ugly creature. Awesome pic though.
Them things bite????


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

catman said:


> That's one of my favorite smallmouth spots to wet wade in the summer. Live helgramites are golden there. BTW also works for summer trout.


Nick,

Have you wet waded the North Branch of the Potomac in the late Summer for smallies? The area above the dam is excellent...

Sandcrab


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Sandcrab said:


> Available only at Bass Pro Shops fly shop...


There was a time you couldn't buy that pattern at BPS, so I learned to tie my own. That's the one thing I love about fly fishing... often times you'll cross paths with a local that has patterns you can't buy anywhere and they are more than happy to share with you how to tie the thing.


----------

